# Anyone felt dizzy when taking clexane?



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

I'm on day 5 of the dreaded 2ww and started to feel really tired and dizzy today. This is my first cycle on clexane. Has anyone else experienced this as a side effect or could it be associated with implantation. Can't believe I still have over a week to go!

T xxx


----------



## Tink-G (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi there
Cant help with your query I'm afraid , as I'm on cyclogest during 2ww, but I was just reading your history and just wanted to comment, hope you don't mind.

You have really been through the mill by the sounds of it and I just wanted to say good luck with your little embies.  You really do deserve a BFP.  Lets hope it's your turn hun. Will be thinking of you.    

Lisa.xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I never felt dizzy on it
x


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Tink-G - It's been a long journey! I've started Clexane to thin my blood after finding out I had thick blood following my miscarriage. I'm also on cyclogest as progesterone support. Good luck with your cycle Hun xxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi hun.

im on it but dont think i have been feeling dizzy. but to be honest been feeling all over the place. (ie v v emotional). the only thing is that the injections really sting, got a massive purple bruise from last nites one - ouch. 

when is otd? mine is next thursday, so one week to go. here is fingers crossed for both of us..


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I've been prescribed clexane for all of my previous cycles and never felt dizzy with it......but the dizziness may be a side effect of the progesterone.

Make sure you keep yourself hydrated as well, drink plenty of water, as that can also make you feel light headed.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. It feels better today so perhaps I didn't drink enough yesterday. Lots of water for me!

Kitten77 - It really does sing so much more than the other injections! My test day is next Friday... time is going soooooo slowly! I have everything crossed for you. Hang in there with those stinging injections xxxxxxx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

Hi Tessie

Hope you are ok?

Im also testing on the 6th nov,,,,its such a long wait....and so v difficult
. im taking clexane too, its a horrible hurtful injection... 
praying for you 

babysmile
x


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi 
I am not on clexane, but am on Pyridoxine and now Fragmin for thinning the blood and stopping clots, and I too have been really dizzy/lightheaded since EC. I was advised to drink plenty but I think I went over the top and they fear I may have been drinking too much. I was advised it is important to stick to 2-2.5 litres of water a day (i was doing more like 5) which may not help the dizziness as it may be watering it down too much! If it carries on too long I would advise to speak with your clinic and they will probably do a blood test and check your blood pressure, always better to be reassured.
Good luck 
xxx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Always for the note. I didn't realise too much water could have that affect. I hope you are OK now.

Babysmile - we're nearly over the 1 week mark.... tomorrow we can say this time next week...  . Try and stay sane!

Thinking of you both 
  
xxxxxx


----------

